# ACS assessment - upload certified copies?



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

Do we need to get the letters/academic degrees certified, scan them to PDFs and then upload? Or, is it fine to upload the non-certified PDF scans and courier them the certified copies?

I've just got a bit confused. 

Regards,
Vijay.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

When we applied for ACS, while filling the form, we'd just uploaded scanned copies of the original certificates and documents. We got their copies notarized and sent the notarized copies by post later. 

Its helpful to make two sets of copies: one that you'd get notarized/verified and the other that you'd keep bunched together with you of the exact documents you've sent for ready reference in case they come back with further queries.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks sadie.

I was going through the PASA checklist for applicants and it said this


> On-line PDF of certified copies of all documentation relating to work experience.


It says that the PDFs should be of the certified copies. It does not mention PDFs of original documents.

Anyone experienced whose ACS application was completed successfully please respond whether you uploaded original PDFs or certified copy's PDF.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Thanks sadie.
> 
> I was going through the PASA checklist for applicants and it said this
> 
> ...


atleast when I uploaded, i got them all certified in exact format they mentioned in that guidelines doc, scanned with in colour and then uploaded. it is always better to do so rather than uploading uncertified ones.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Thanks sadie.
> 
> I was going through the PASA checklist for applicants and it said this
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,
I submitted uncertified coloured copies of all the documents and it worked fine for me. All my documents except the stat decs were uncertified but were in colour.

You will have to post the same set of docs which you have uploaded online to ACS by post/courier.

Good luck!!


----------



## bobbasic2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Experience Letter*



coolsnake said:


> Hi Vijay,
> I submitted uncertified coloured copies of all the documents and it worked fine for me. All my documents except the stat decs were uncertified but were in colour.
> 
> You will have to post the same set of docs which you have uploaded online to ACS by post/courier.
> ...


Hi coolsnake,

Can you provide the experience letter that you uploaded to ACS? I am in the midst or preparing the documents and a sample experience letter would help. You can email me at bobbasic2002 @ yahoo dot com

Appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bobbasic2002 said:


> Hi coolsnake,
> 
> Can you provide the experience letter that you uploaded to ACS? I am in the midst or preparing the documents and a sample experience letter would help. You can email me at bobbasic2002 @ yahoo dot com
> 
> ...


Hello,
Sorry, as I have worked for only one company so far, I did not have any Experience letter to upload. I instead submitted all the docs which I had got from my company on their letter head like offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter and reference letter. I also included a stat dec along with my company ID card, pay slips & bank statements.

You can find the list of docs I submitted here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98265-victoria-ss-2.html#post693614

Let me know if you have any questions.

Good luck!!


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?

Your help will be appreciated.

Regards
Priya


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

kpriya,

you can create a separate pdf for each of your employers containing the stat decl. & supporting docs (incase u do not have the detailed employment reference letter). but again u will need to check for the file size. u cannot upload files of size > 10 MB i believe..

In my case, I had to split the pdf into 2 or 3 smaller files & upload separately..if u follow this, make sure u name the files appropriately.. 
(e.g 'Supp docs for ABC - 1' , 'Supp docs for ABC - 2' etc..)

hope this helps..all the best!



kpriya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?
> 
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

kpriya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?
> 
> ...


To create PDFs on your machine download the free tool - *primopdf *(Google it)

Download the installable and install the software. It works well with MS Word. Create a word file and go to print options and select PrimoPDF as the printer and it converts the word file into a PDF...

Create separate files for different documents... If a document is more than 1 page then all pages should be under a single PDF.
Hope this helps... 

Click Thanks if you find this useful


----------



## krishnas (Jul 24, 2013)

*uploading certified docs to ACS*

Hi dear friends ,

Do we need to get the letters/academic degrees certified, scan them to PDFs and then upload? 
which involved as following steps-
1. Take colored photo copy(xerox) of originals.
2. get notarized of colored Xerox copies which are called now as certified copies.
3. Scan the certified copies as PDF and upload the same.

Or, is it fine to upload the non-certified PDF scans and courier them the certified copies?

I've just got a bit confused. 

Could any one who has gone through this phase please guide me , it would be a great help.

Thanks 
krishnas


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

krishnas said:


> Hi dear friends ,
> 
> Do we need to get the letters/academic degrees certified, scan them to PDFs and then upload?
> which involved as following steps-
> ...


Hey Krishnas,

This is what I did:

1. Take colored scans of the originals in PDF format.
2. upload those PDFs to your ACS application.
3. Take colored or B/W copies (xerox) of the originals - get those certified (notarized)
4. mail them by post to the Asessing authority - in your case - ACS.

In step 3 I didnt bother getting color xeroxes, just got the B/W copies, got the notary to stamp in blue ink and sent them.

The process is a bit crazy and doing it by yourself is quite overwhelming and confusing.. We're all here to help just as I received guidance from the awesome senior members of the forum before making it to here.


----------



## krishnas (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Just for confirmation ...

I'm with more than 8 yrs Exp in Java/J2ee technology playing as a senior developer . My educational details as follows-

1. Master in computer application.
2. Bachelor of Science with Chemistry as Hons.
3. Intermediate of Science.

planning for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.

Hopefully I'm eligible for assessment in ACS and going right way.

Looking for all your helpful replies .


----------



## pynks (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the information!!


----------

